# Absolute Power Corrupts...



## 7greeneyes (Dec 5, 2008)

from: hXXp://cbs2chicago.com/local/harvey.police.raid.2.877798.html#strategic15 Cops Charged In FBI Sting, Drug Dealing ProbeChicago, Harvey And Cook County Sheriff's Officers Among Those ApprehendedHARVEY, Ill. (CBS) &#8213; Seventeen people -- including 15 south suburban police officers -- have been charged in a federal probe of allegations that officers provided armed security for large-scale drug deals. The officers apparently thought they were protecting high-rolling drug dealers. It turned out they were actually FBI agents. All 17 were charged Tuesday with conspiracy to possess and distribute kilogram quantities of cocaine and/or heroin in eight separate criminal complaints unsealed following arrests early Tuesday, according to a release from the U.S. Attorney's office. CBS 2's Mike Parker reports that the FBI, armed with warrants, raided the Harvey Police Department's headquarters early Tuesday morning.Ten sheriff's correctional officers - sworn personnel that worked the jails and lockups have been charged with criminal conspiracy. The Feds say the sheriff's officers along with four police officers from Harvey and one Chicago cop were caught in an FBI sting. "An undercover FBI agent was able to deal with not one, not two, but 15 different law enforcement officers who sold out their badge in a greed for money to help drug dealers do their business," said U.S. Attorney Patrick Fitzgerald. Prosecutors say the officers took up to $4,000 in payoffs to act as lookouts and protection when what they thought were big drug deals were going down. Among those arrested in the sting, two sheriff's corrections officers now on leave from Cook County serving with the Illinois National Guard in Afghanistan: Ahyetoro A. Taylor and Jermaine E. Bell. "Obviously we'll go through the appropriate efforts to have them arrested and brought back," Fitzgerald said. Seven of the eight complaints were supported by a single, 61-page FBI affidavit that outlines an undercover investigation that involved such activity as police officers protecting a high-stakes poker game, protecting transportation of large amounts of cash and two law officers actually selling powder cocaine, in addition to the routine activity of providing security for purported narcotics transactions, the release said.Fourteen of the defendants were either arrested or surrendered Tuesday and appeared at 3 p.m. before U.S. Magistrate Judge Michael Mason in U.S. District Court. Arrest warrants were issued for Ahyetoro A. Taylor, 28, of Joliet; and Jermaine E. Bell, 37, of Lynwood, Cook County Sheriff's officers who are on active military duty with Army National Guard units in Afghanistan. Another defendant, Archie Stallworth, 36, of Harvey, a Harvey police officer, was arrested Nov. 19 but the charges remained under seal until Tuesday, the release said. He was released on bond and a preliminary hearing is scheduled for Dec. 4. According to a release, a six-passenger, twin propeller engine aircraft flew on May 13 into west suburban DuPage Airport where three men awaited its arrival. Two of them -- Taylor and Raphael Manuel, both Cook County sheriff's Correctional Officers -- accompanied someone whom they believed brokered large-scale drug transactions but, in fact, was an undercover FBI agent, the release said. They boarded the aircraft, operated by two other undercover agents, and began counting packages of what was purported to be at least 80 kilograms of cocaine inside four duffel bags. Taylor, Manuel and the undercover agent removed the duffels from the plane and took them through the airport lobby to the trunk of the agent's car in the parking lot, the affidavit alleges. Taylor and Manuel, in a separate car, followed the agent to a nearby parking lot, where the agent parked and got into the officers' vehicle. Together, the trio watched as yet another undercover agent arrived, removed the duffels and drove away. The FBI agent posing as the drug broker then paid Taylor and Manuel $4,000 each -- allegedly their most profitable payday in the corrupt relationship they began with the undercover agent at least a year earlier. The undercover agent, while posing as an employee of a business in south suburban Harvey, was the hub in multiple spokes of police corruption in which Taylor and Manuel -- often together with other officers they recruited -- allegedly provided armed security for purported cocaine and heroin transactions throughout the south suburbs in 2007 and 2008, the affidavit alleges. Of the 17 defendants, 10 are Cook County Sheriff's correctional officers, four are Harvey police officers and one is a Chicago police officer. They allegedly accepted between $400 and $4,000 each on one or more occasions to serve as lookouts and be ready to intervene if real police or rival drug dealers attempted to interfere with transfers of cocaine and heroin, according to the affidavit. "Ideally, it should be hard to find one corrupt police officer and it should never be easy to find 15 who allegedly used their guns and badges to protect people they believed were dealing drugs instead of arresting them," U.S. Atty. Patrick Fitzgerald said in the release. "And the involvement of some in off-loading and delivering what they thought were large shipments of drugs flown in by plane is particularly shocking." According to the common affidavit, the undercover agent paid a total of $44,000 to 16 of the defendants, not including an additional $1,000 to Stallworth. The largest shares allegedly were paid to Taylor ($15,000) and Manuel ($14,500), respectively, for providing security during alleged drug transactions. Among the others charged were: -- Tavis Ramsey, 31, of Chicago; -- Dwayne Williams, 42, of Country Club Hills; -- Antoine D. Dudley, 28, of Harvey, Harvey police officer; -- James Engram, Jr., 41, of Calumet City, Harvey police officer; -- Kyle T. Wilson, 31, of Chicago, Chicago police officer; -- Timothy Funches, 26, of Bellwood, sheriff's officer; -- Diallo Mingo, 34, of Calumet City, sheriff's officer; -- Antwon Funches, 34, of Chicago, sheriff's officer: -- Antonio B. McCaskill, 30, of Harvey: -- Richard O. Hall Jr., 35, of Chicago, sheriff's officer; -- Robert L. Kelly, 32, of Glenwood, sheriff's officer: -- Daniel L. Lee, 31, of Chicago, sheriff's officer: and -- Julius L. Scott Jr. , 34, of Richton Park, sheriff's officer. The Harvey police department has been the target of a number of investigations by state police in the past few years. Those investigations involved a number of suspiciously unsolved murders, and, in a celebrated incident, the mysterious disappearance of a gun police had been holding as evidence in one case. Over the past year, a task force including members of the Cook County State's Attorney's office and Illinois State Police raided the department and removed evidence that has been used to bring murder charges against several suspects. Also, a charge was brought against a Harvey detective for attempting to interfere in the investigation of a shooting of a fellow Harvey officer. Cook County Sheriff Tom Dart says the arrests have him upset beyond words. "When you have people like this who turn their back on their job, their duty, their family, the community, the taxpayers - it's disgusting," Dart said. Dart says his own investigators were aware that something was going on and had plans to infiltrate the crooked cops. When they found out the FBI was running the sting, they backed off.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 5, 2008)

lets see how they like it in lockup...at the very least they'll all get the crap stomped out of them...unless they are held in PC


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 5, 2008)

PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> lets see how they like it in lockup...at the very least they'll all get the crap stomped out of them...unless they are held in PC


 
Those punks will never see regular inmate population. They will be in PC,,while in prison. Course if ya know someone,,,thats been to prison,,he might be able to help get to these little :hitchair: I personaly don't know anyone like that.:hubba:


----------



## nvthis (Dec 6, 2008)

Hahahaha:rofl: :rofl: Hahahahahahaha:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Hahahahahehehehehehehehahahahahahaheheheheheahhhhhhhhhhhhhh.... I'm cool. Wait..... HAHAHAHAHAHAHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHAHAHAHA:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: ..... Ok. No, wait...... Ok, ok, I'm good.:ignore:


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Dec 6, 2008)

To think, people question whether or not Chicago is one of the most corrupt cities in our country...


----------



## Fadeux (Dec 6, 2008)

Wow...Wow.... Thats really all I can say... Living testament to the fact that the "Police" aren't really on OUR side any more... Us vs Them is the first step to a revolution. 

Drugs are a BUSINESS! LAW ENFORCEMENT is a BUSINESS. It's no surprise these two are in bed together. Throw the guy with weed in jail, and protect the multi-million dollar HEROIN deal. 

REALLY?!?! Has it really gotten this obscene? 

As a species, we will either wake up to this, or just accept it and disappear. 65 Million years ago, it was the age of the reptiles, now its the age of the primates.

We're goin away folks.... Relax, toke up and enjoy it. Laugh at the folly that is man. Probably the most self-destructive creature on the planet. Who knows what organism will prosper in the next age, it aint us... 

I am an atheist. Scientifically speaking, there are only 2 elements that can exist in this universe. Hydrogen and Helium. (dont worry, the chem lesson is over soon)

In order to get any other element that exists in the universe, atoms have to be forged in a Nuclear Reactor. AKA STARS. Every single fiber of your being, was once part of a star. That is a 100% indisputable fact. Every part of you was forged within a star. We all exist as one, with these "Human Ego's" only present to steer us wrong. There is a symbiosis with nature. 

Unless we realize that we can only CO-EXiST with nature, and not dominate it, we will never flourish as a species. 

Cops are the perfect example. As soon as cops are looking for reasons to bust us, their entire purpose is lost. 

I still have hope, but it's dismal. Many a time I like to enjoy a joint, and a few brews, and just think about how screwed humanity really is. Historically, it's no different. So my advice, relax, and enjoy the chaos. Enjoy the terrorism, the bombings, the murder, and the destruction. Leaders can't save this world, only the HUMANS can. 

Disagree with me? Watch 2-3 hours of MTV (at any given hour) and afterwords, explain to me what hope you feel for our species. 

We are DUMB, we are UNEDUCATED, we are APATHETIC. We simply don't care. 


Sorry for the rant, but if you want to know the REAL secret to being human, you can find it right here...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xeSv2Fmx4Pk


----------



## ishnish (Dec 6, 2008)

Fadeux said:
			
		

> Disagree with me? Watch 2-3 hours of MTV (at any given hour) and afterwords, explain to me what hope you feel for our species.



Thats too true...  I can't even handle 5 minutes of MTV, even if there is a hot blonde...


----------



## nvthis (Dec 6, 2008)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> Dart says his own investigators were aware that something was going on and had plans to infiltrate the crooked cops. When they found out the FBI was running the sting, they backed off.


 
Mmmmhmmmm, surrrrrrrrre dude.


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 6, 2008)

I was not forged in a star *** i was forged inside my mother and to believe im just hydrogen is so dumb e=mc2 is all I have to say 

Also Fadeux Albert einstein said this The Difference between Genuis and Stupidty Genuis has its limit


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 7, 2008)

It is Nice to hear a fellow Living Organism that doesn't think he is entitled to an afterlife.:hubba: That **** kills me. Heaven and Hell,, yeah right. Let me get this stright. Because you are smarter then a Monkey,,you have the right to another chance in a place called Heaven and the Monkey is goen to Hell. . 
Ya know what really gets me.Parents will tell thier kids not to believe in Santa Claus,,but the guy with the white beard splitting the Red Sea,,they were to take for granted that he was real. 
I say,,Smoke a bowl,,, and do into others as you want to be done unto.:bong: I am smarter then a Monkey,,if I could only get my hand outta this Bong. Dropped a Bud.


----------



## Fadeux (Dec 7, 2008)

HydroManiac said:
			
		

> I was not forged in a star *** i was forged inside my mother and to believe im just hydrogen is so dumb e=mc2 is all I have to say
> 
> Also Fadeux Albert einstein said this The Difference between Genuis and Stupidty Genuis has its limit



Sorry, It's a fact. Every atom that makes you up was forged inside a star. I said there are only TWO elements that can exist naturally, Hydrogen, and Helium. Everything else needs a nuclear reactor. 

I really don't understand your E=MC2 arugment. How does energy equaling matter at the speed of light squared pose any sort of threat to this? 

btw, you aren't just hydrogen. You are just electrons. Actually 99.999% of your physical body is composed of NOTHING. Void. Elements are just different methods of arranging electrons. 

Feel free to believe what you want, but if you can actually produce any scientific argument against this, there is an honorary doctorate waiting for you at MANY prestigious universities...


Read a couple science books sometime. I recommend Neil DeGrasse Tyson, Carl Sagan, Richard Dawkins, Sam Harris, Michael Shermer, and Dan Dennett

Don't feel like reading? Look any of these people up on tedtalks. www.ted.com


----------



## Fadeux (Dec 7, 2008)

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> It is Nice to hear a fellow Living Organism that doesn't think he is entitled to an afterlife.:hubba: That **** kills me. Heaven and Hell,, yeah right. Let me get this stright. Because you are smarter then a Monkey,,you have the right to another chance in a place called Heaven and the Monkey is goen to Hell. .
> Ya know what really gets me.Parents will tell thier kids not to believe in Santa Claus,,but the guy with the white beard splitting the Red Sea,,they were to take for granted that he was real.
> I say,,Smoke a bowl,,, and do into others as you want to be done unto.:bong: I am smarter then a Monkey,,if I could only get my hand outta this Bong. Dropped a Bud.




I really like what Lincoln said, "When I do good things I feel good, when I do bad things I feel bad. And that is my religion."


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Dec 7, 2008)

yeah its funny he says e=mc2. cuz what fadeux said is the compleision of Albert einstein thory of eveything. an its true. scary we are getting this smart, an still this self distrutive species. he never finished it but it has been now. whats more u can prove it.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Dec 7, 2008)

> It is Nice to hear a fellow Living Organism that doesn't think he is entitled to an afterlife. That **** kills me. Heaven and Hell,, yeah right. Let me get this stright. Because you are smarter then a Monkey,,you have the right to another chance in a place called Heaven and the Monkey is goen to Hell. .
> Ya know what really gets me.Parents will tell thier kids not to believe in Santa Claus,,but the guy with the white beard splitting the Red Sea,,they were to take for granted that he was real.
> I say,,Smoke a bowl,,, and do into others as you want to be done unto. I am smarter then a Monkey,,if I could only get my hand outta this Bong. Dropped a Bud.



Enough of the religion bashing. Although I don't believe in God, plenty do, and their beliefs must be respected. It's not neccessary. There's a reason religion and politics aren't discussed here. This is a MJ growing forum. Please try to keep the thread on topic.


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 7, 2008)

Fadeux I dont want to spread your stupidty but i know of scientist that tried to recreate creation in a little class bubble chemist set and failed everytime

So to sit here and say its a fact you know that everything is forged from a star is stupidity at its worst why dont we all sing  dance and holler at sun
OR we can reason that there are things out of our site and that there are stars and MULTI UNIVERSES which no man could ever comprehend 

Ive been studying this since I was in first grade fadeux I could argue with you all night that all there studies are nothing more then theories


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 7, 2008)

Oh yea and you might wanna read The Chaos Theory Fadeux


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 7, 2008)

> Absolute Power Corrupts



 Sorry,,thought I was on topic. Our Cops :cop:  and the Laws they pretend to uphold,, were based on Religion. 
Besides Im high:bong:  So,,,please forgive me if I was Bashing,,didnt realize everybody was so uptight.


----------



## Tater (Dec 7, 2008)

HydroManiac: You're papa beach aren't you?  If not then its spreading.  There will be someone by shortly to pick you up, resistance is futile.  You haven't put forth a single scientific argument to counter Fadeaux, please post concisely and with sources if you wish to debate.  

Fadeux: I agree with you completely.  It's unbelievable how concieted the human race has become.  And terrifying at the same time. To think that people in power believe in some mythical being that was invented centuries ago at first as a means of explaining the (at that time) unexplainable, and then later twisted and used as a means of power and control.  The best part is that most of it is documented in history.  Fools.  I pity them but try my best to spread the word to those willing to listen. 

If you are looking for a great read on the subject of god and man and the evil that is religion you should check out a book called 
"God is not Great: How religion poisons everything" by Christopher Hitchens

Amazing read but you are going to either need a high level vocabulary and a stunning grasp of the english language or a dictionary and the ability to read and glean context from the pages.


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 7, 2008)

Tater said:
			
		

> HydroManiac: You're papa beach aren't you? If not then its spreading. There will be someone by shortly to pick you up, resistance is futile. You haven't put forth a single scientific argument to counter Fadeaux, please post concisely and with sources if you wish to debate.
> 
> Fadeux: I agree with you completely. It's unbelievable how concieted the human race has become. And terrifying at the same time. To think that people in power believe in some mythical being that was invented centuries ago at first as a means of explaining the (at that time) unexplainable, and then later twisted and used as a means of power and control. The best part is that most of it is documented in history. Fools. I pity them but try my best to spread the word to those willing to listen.
> 
> ...


 

This is what pisses me off u atheist have know clue what Christians or The Jewish faith believe in if you ever knew what it was ment for you would know our religion believes blood has a sacred place and that we give offerings thanking for the gift of life. If its anyone that destroys this world from utopia its the fools like you that have there heads up there a**** thinking they know the universe and think they can rule the world your dreams are as futile as your belief

So for you to sit here and try to dismember something that has BUILT OUR CIVILIZATION ONE BRICK AT A TIME OK!?!?! DO YOU UNDERSTAND!?!? AM I GETTING THROUGH TO YOU TATER FADEUX?!?! ALL This Technolgy was BUILT ON FAITH and to SIT HERE AND DISCRIMINATE AND SAY THERE IS NO PLACE FOR THE BAD AND GOOD PEOPLE IS WAY ON MY COMPREHENSION ON HOW RETARTED AND FUTILE YOU REALLY ARE ON "OUR" COMPREHENSION ON LIFE THX AND GOOD DAY   :holysheep:


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 7, 2008)

HydroManiac said:
			
		

> This is what pisses me off u atheist have know clue what Christians or The Jewish faith believe in if you ever knew what it was ment for you would know our religion believes blood has a sacred place and that we give offerings thanking for the gift of life. If its anyone that destroys this world from utopia its the fools like you that have there heads up there a**** thinking they know the universe and think they can rule the world your dreams are as futile as your belief
> 
> So for you to sit here and try to dismember something that has BUILT OUR CIVILIZATION ONE BRICK AT A TIME OK!?!?! DO YOU UNDERSTAND!?!? AM I GETTING THROUGH TO YOU TATER FADEUX?!?! ALL This Technolgy was BUILT ON FAITH and to SIT HERE AND DISCRIMINATE AND SAY THERE IS NO PLACE FOR THE BAD AND GOOD PEOPLE IS WAY ON MY COMPREHENSION ON HOW RETARTED AND FUTILE YOU REALLY ARE ON "OUR" COMPREHENSION ON LIFE THX AND GOOD DAY  :holysheep:


 

Sorry Bro,,didn't mean to upset ya. I hope you are right Bro,,I hope your right. 
And now I understand what the Moderator was trying to tell me. I ask everyone to please except my apology. I hold nothing against any brother or sister for thier belief. I have no problem agreeing to disagree and still be your friend. From now on I will keep this subject to myself.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Dec 7, 2008)

Sorry guys ... thread closed. I don't think it needs to be explained why. Next person that brings religion up on my watch gets a week ban.


----------

